# Ring's P.R.O. Doc's Research Page <-- go wild!



## Anonymous (Apr 5, 2005)

I've downloaded most of what is on this site, so now I'm going to make the link available to you guys.

Ring's P.R.O. Doc's Research Page <--- official entry point

Ring's P.R.O. Doc's Research Page (no frame) <---- entry point w/o top frame.

This site includes tons of Primary Source documents on a wide variety of WWII technology. It also includes pages from magazines and other sources, images, etc...

Please note - this site has gone down from time to time, I assume for bandwidth utilization. It was down for months last winter because of bandwidth issues and was moved as a result.

I highly recommend you save anything you are interested in and view it offline, either by right clicking and "save as" the images to your drive, or by making it a favorite and saving as offline content via your browser. This way you can avoid repeated bandwidth useage for viewing the same material, and also ensure that you have it in case this site goes down.

Thanks to RING and the WWIIonline community for making these documents available!

Enjoy!

=S=

Lunatic


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 6, 2005)

wow that site's got some amazing stuff on it!!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 6, 2005)

Not a bad site indeed! 8)


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 6, 2005)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> wow that site's got some amazing stuff on it!!



It's the best site for primary source docs I know of. Just the AC manuals alone are unmatched at any other site.

It can be a bit difficult to navigate. You have to really look, sometimes underneath a link is a whole tree of stuff, sometimes only one or two items.

=S=

Lunatic


----------



## CharlesBronson (Apr 6, 2005)

Is a very good site but there is a problem.
The link for the videos is asking a password.....Wich I have not...SH   T¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 6, 2005)

CharlesBronson said:


> Is a very good site but there is a problem.
> The link for the videos is asking a password.....Wich I have not...SH   T¡¡¡¡¡¡



What is the link... I'll check it and if I cannot access them I'll contact him.

=S=

Lunatic


----------



## CharlesBronson (Apr 6, 2005)

This is the damned http://www.sigx.net/russr/ww2-footage/


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 6, 2005)

Can you also give me the link to the page which contains that link? Preferably one on the lanpartworld IP?

Best results when asking for something like this are obtained by making it as easy as possible for the person.

=S=

Lunatic


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 6, 2005)

Okay I found it: http://www.lanpartyworld.com/ww2/footage.htm

It appears the link to the page requiring the pw is a respository for the films listed below. Perhaps RING would prefer you access them from there if possible. If a film is no longer available, let me know and I'll email him a list of those films (and their associated links) and he will probably make them available.

I can understand him wanting us to goto the orginal source rather than eat his bandwidth and piss off those website owners and possibly run into some copywright issues.

=S=

Lunatic


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 7, 2005)

so you know the site owner well??


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 7, 2005)

No, but I have exchanged emails with him several times over the last year or so.

Amoung other things, he has access to real WWII weaponry (I don't know how). Right now, I'm trying to procure an apporpriate wing section (from a scrapped plane) so he can shoot it up and we can evaluate the level of damage done by various rounds. I have some buddies in the aircraft maintainance field, so I'm hoping they can help me to find an appropriate wing sub-section.

=S=

Lunatic


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 7, 2005)

wow sounds like fun...........


----------

